# 1 inch pipework Valves wanted



## LilyAnna (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi

We are restoring an old house and are putting in cast iron radiators. Does anyone know where I can get nice radiator valves for this size pipework? I've been searching the internet but cannot find anything. Thanks for your help.....

LilyAnna


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, I am sure the Plumber you hire to do the work can provide all material needed.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/hi-traditional-radiator-valves-11262/

Give this dude a call....


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

good idea Airgap, its like fate brought them together.:laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

LilyAnna said:


> Hi
> 
> We are restoring an old house and are putting in cast iron radiators. Does anyone know where I can get nice radiator valves for this size pipework? I've been searching the internet but cannot find anything. Thanks for your help.....
> 
> LilyAnna


 
LilyAnna,
I know just the place! www.diychatroom.com 

This site is dedicated to discussion between plumbing professionals. 

Matt


----------

